# Tester un serveur Web et un serveur FTP??



## Rosell (10 Août 2004)

Bonjour

J'aimerais savoir comment tester mon serveur ftp (gérer avec pure-ftpd manager) et ma galerie de photos que j'héberge sur mon site (serveur Web de Mac OS X.2.8).

En local, tout fonctionne.
Mais comment savoir si l'accès, le temps de réponse est convenable en passant réellement par le Net.

Pour le ftp j'ai essayé avec Cyberduck et avec Camino, mais quand je règle Netbarrier en "déconnexion réseau", je trouve quand même mon ftp. Ce qui me fait dire que je suis en local.
Je suppose donc que c'est pareil pour le site internet.

Merci de me dire si ces suppositions sont fondées et surtout comment faire ces tests.


----------



## bompi (10 Août 2004)

Il y a au moins trois niveaux de test :

 - sur le serveur
 - sur le réseau local, à partir d'une autre machine
 - _via_ Internet, à partir d'une autre machine.

 Donc, pour répondre à ta question, il te faudrait au moins un
 autre poste et utiliser directement l'adresse Internet et non
 l'adresse locale du serveur.


----------



## Rosell (11 Août 2004)

Pas moyen de tester cela avec le même poste!!!!!

C'est pas super économique tout ça!!!!!!


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2004)

Tu peux toujours essayer sur le serveur lui-même et tu sauras :
 - si les serveurs FTP et/ou HTTP sont actifs
 - si ton site web fonctionne correctement dans ce cas-là

 Mais tu ne sauras pas si tu as accès de l'extérieur (en plus cela
 dépend de ton Firewall, à ne pas oublier)
 Tu ne pourras pas être assuré du bon fonctionnement de ton site
 web non plus : par exemple, si un lien est un lien local (genre file:///)
 tu ne t'en rendras pas compte sur le serveur même etc.

 Pour le temps de réponse, c'est évidemment encore davantage
 vrai. J'ai déjà travaillé sur des sites sur des serveurs peu puissants,
 ma daube de PC par exemple , où surfer sur le site était plus
 lent sur le serveur qu'à partir d'un autre poste (logique, un
 navigateur, cela prend des ressources).

_ad libidum _

 eb


----------

